# Leds on audio/mic mute buttons

## sad_dam

On my laptop there are buttons with LEDs that mute the audio/microphone. Is it possible to manually light these LEDs in the system? The problem is that the buttons work (I bound them to the required functionality in my WM), and the LEDs do not. To test, when i booted from some live cd with DE, the buttons with LEDs were working.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi,

What is your laptop brand and model? What DM did you test?

----------

## sad_dam

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> What is your laptop brand and model? What DM did you test?

 

Lenovo thinkpad t420. DM - Display Manager? In Gentoo i use xinit, tested buttons in Mint.

----------

## xaviermiller

Try to enable thinkpad ACPI config in the kernel

```
CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

```

It works on my thinkpad

----------

## sad_dam

Enabled. What should be the location of leds in /proc or /sys?

----------

## xaviermiller

I don't know, they are lit when the appropriate function is on (mic/speaker muted for example). For that, this is through the audio driver.

EDIT: take a look there:

https://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Table_of_thinkpad-acpi_LEDs

https://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Thinkpad-acpi

----------

## sad_dam

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> I don't know, they are lit when the appropriate function is on (mic/speaker muted for example)

 

Mine not, maybe it's pre configured in DE, but i dont have DE, i think i need somehow to set them up manually.

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: take a look there:
> 
> https://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Table_of_thinkpad-acpi_LEDs
> ...

 

I looked, but i did not find a solution there. therefore i decided to ask on the forum.

----------

## xaviermiller

no, it's not related to DE, it runs on my terminal too.

do you have acpid service running?

----------

## sad_dam

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> no, it's not related to DE, it runs on my terminal too.
> 
> do you have acpid service running?

 

Yes

----------

## xaviermiller

Do you see the LED lit when you mute the mic/speaker with alsamixer?

----------

## sad_dam

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Do you see the LED lit when you mute the mic/speaker with alsamixer?

 

No, they did not work, but after rebuilding the kernel and activating everything that is possible in it, they are working now, the problem is solved. Thank you. (Of course the buttons do not work as they should, but this is not a question of this topic.)

----------

